# how many people do wado ryu?



## bobster_ice (Dec 2, 2005)

how many people do wado ryu karate?


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Dec 3, 2005)

bobster_ice said:
			
		

> how many people do wado ryu karate?


 
Not sure how much are here, but I do Wado and Jujutsu now. Just 3rd Kyu, not black yet.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 3, 2005)

Do a search...we've had Wado discussions here before!


----------



## bobster_ice (Dec 4, 2005)

ok


----------

